
Blazor Now in Official Preview - benaadams
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/aspnet/blazor-now-in-official-preview/
======
kristianp
Very strange. I thought the world was being eaten by Javascript, and now this?

------
Anon3941
Very exciting!

